# Play guitar on the Google logo



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

...to commemorate the 96th anniv of Les Paul's birth. Looks like you can record it too.

Hey CaDaveCa compose us a TPU theme song!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey CaDaveCa compose us a TPU theme song!





Not enough notes there. Enabling the keyboard makes playing with it a bit more entertaining.


Working on yet another review...no time to play!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 9, 2011)

i get no sound from mine??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcVgnEY7av4




Bo$$ said:


> i get no sound from mine??




Be sure your on Google Chrome.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 9, 2011)

spectacular, now i can do slightly less then what i can do on a real guitar, without leaving my computer!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 9, 2011)

help me! i want to play with it too!


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 9, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> help me! i want to play with it too!



On firefox it works too. What browser are you using?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

Check flash updates too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont need to -- I already own 3 guitars. 1 Prs 1 Schecter baritone and 1 early yamaha custom (before they started using shit woods)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...HGIEAgJhKkRFBCJUgYoIRKkhFBKJEhIYFRAjlCGMIhggA

tune=IBBQIQkgVFCOUEIQRSjlEqEEEo4RCgFFKEESoBQQhFAqOEQJApQSjhEqGEIVBQISkgVFCOUEIRSCiQhEqEQUw4wCUkChCYBUUIRQShhEJKUMIlRAgjCKQUSEJIFRQjlHGIEAgJhKkRFBCJUgYoIRKkhFBKJEhIYFRAjlCGMIhggA

So you can go, as an exmaple.. http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tune=EqEEE   and build your own keystring vs trying to strum


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont need to -- I already own 3 guitars. 1 Prs 1 Schecter baritone and 1 early yamaha custom (before they started using shit woods)



I don't need to either. But it's called "fun for a minute". Unfortunately, due to my shoulder injury, I cannot play my current daily player:


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 9, 2011)

i love how google update their front page. very creative, simple without losing their letter (still looks like 'google')


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I don't need to either. But it's called "fun for a minute". Unfortunately, due to my shoulder injury, I cannot play my current daily player:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42511&stc=1&d=1307653473



Dude... send that to me while you heal! I need a solid body Gibson again.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Dude... send that to me while you heal! I need a solid body Gibson again.



LuLz. Which one?  Buckethead, Standard, DarkFire, or Robot? 


Thinking about picking up a traditional, or maybe a blackwater this month, actually. I'll never own enough gibsons...could toss up more pics.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 9, 2011)

Guitar, you say?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WektspgjcM0&feature=related


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

I dunno. This is more entertaining(kinda freaky, too! Make sure to watch to the end!):










Game is "RockSmith", BTW.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't play guitar, but that is mildly entertaining, and cool that you can record it also.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh. Cool tribute to Les Paul, IMHO. Of course, for those that don't know, all those guitars I posted are Les Pauls.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont need to -- I already own 3 guitars. 1 Prs 1 Schecter baritone and 1 early yamaha custom (before they started using shit woods)



NO WAY BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO no1 cares.. 


Bout time google did something neat with their logo, its been awhile


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> NO WAY BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO no1 cares..
> 
> 
> Bout time google did something neat with their logo, its been awhile



Clearly you did a little otherwise you wouldnt of bothered responding to me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Welllllll, most of you guitar players are show-offs (hell, many start _in order to be able to show off_) as evidenced by your comment and Dave's pics. This thread is about the Google logo it isn't the TPU Guitar clubhouse, yo.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually, i posted pics of my Les Paul guitars, which is why Google made the logo in the first place, not to show off. That was me showing I appreciate, and understand the logo, maybe a bit more than others.

They are hunks of wood, after all. Beautiful ones, I think, but that's my own opinion. And those hunks of wood are all part of the legacy that Les Paul left behind, which the logo was a tribute to, on Les Pauls birthday.

And yeah, I like to show what I got. But you know, I don't play guitar to get attention...it's how I relax. Of course, I can't paly with my shoulder screwed up, but hopefully I'll be getting surgery soon.

Perspective is everything. Some people probably thought I changed my avatar to my wife's pic to show her off...but really, I put it up so I could see her more often.

Don't spin it the wrong way, man. 



See my sig...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 10, 2011)

I still want a first run Les Paul Gothic.

I have always preferred the stripped down looks of the studio models.

I wonder if they'll do a tribute for the day he passed away as well?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I still want a first run Les Paul Gothic.



Those are nice ones, for sure. I don't really like rosewood fretboards though; and ebony board would have been much more suited to the gothic.


It's been near a year since he passed, so this was a very nice surprise. Usually you find tributes on the anniversary of a person's passing, so this was definitely a nice surprise to find today when I turned my PC on.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 10, 2011)

Does rockstar offer a "Les Paul" edition yet, or did MJ tie down the market with his postmortem game? Maybe Paper Jams can pick this up!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Does rockstar offer a "Les Paul" edition yet, or did MJ tie down the market with his postmortem game? Maybe Paper Jams can pick this up!



Check out "RockSmith" from Ubisoft. Les Paul controllers were stuck to Guitar Hero, not RockBand.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Welllllll, most of you guitar players are show-offs (hell, many start _in order to be able to show off_) as evidenced by your comment and Dave's pics.



Of course they are show offs how else can they perform or play their music in-front of people? . Anyone able to play a decent song on guitar deserves a kudos as it is not an easy instrument to play lol.


I like this combination it looks very stylish.


> *CADAVECA*
> View attachment 42511


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*Not to derail this thread*

But check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE7waNi5dc0&feature=feedlik

The first time I saw it I was blown away.

I spotted the guitar thing earlier and realized I suck even compared to a Kindergartener.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

random said:


> I like this combination it looks very stylish.



That's just the daily...the colour combo is this one(don't mind the look on my son's face...I had just told him to leave it alone!):








Playing guitar isn't really THAT hard. Again, I feel it's about perspective. You just need the right map for you to navigate the fretboard. I don't think I'm that good of a player, to be honest, although I have had a couple of the members here comment that they thought I was...been a long time since I stood on a stage.

I mean, I own Les Pauls, in a big way, because Les Paul was the pioneer of the solid-body electric guitar. Even in the weeks up till the day he died, he was warming his hands up so he could play. I ain't got nothing on that dude.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah Dave that really wasn't directed at you as much but it wouldn't have been fair to just call out FE.

Besides, I'm just a little jealous. 

Though at least none of you tried to claim you originally started guitar purely out of a love and passion for music. You know, as opposed to scoring cooler friends and hotter girls.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> it wouldn't have been fair to just call out FE.



haters gonna hate. no further comment


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 10, 2011)

makes me want to go get my old Gibson SG lefty edition out again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Haha whatever dude. I don't hate guitar or guitar players. Just get a smirk out of people who think they're extra awesomesauce cause they play. If that's not you, great. But...


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Though at least none of you tried to claim you originally started guitar purely out of a love and passion for music. You know, as opposed to scoring cooler friends and hotter girls.


I actually did get a guitar just for the sake of playing music on it, but I gave up on it.  I prefer keys.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I actually did get a guitar just for the sake of playing music on it, but I gave up on it.  I prefer keys.



you bought a keytar?


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I dunno. This is more entertaining



Philistine.



AlienIsGOD said:


> makes me want to go get my old Gibson SG lefty edition out again.



SG, you say?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlW9s_QGyJc


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 10, 2011)

*Keytar you say?*



cheesy999 said:


> you bought a keytar?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxkiYJ5udqc&feature=related

That's Holly Knight on Keytar. What a babe and a songwriter!!! She wrote Rag Doll, Love is a Battlefield etc...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Playing guitar isn't really THAT hard. Again, I feel it's about perspective. You just need the right map for you to navigate the fretboard.



I think it's one of those things that you either can or you can't. I've tried playing the guiter soooo many times, like juggling I just can't get it. I think I lack that part of the brain that lets me use both hands like that  But I can still type like a baws so I'm happy  I've always believed "anyone can learn anything" but I'm not so sure anymore...


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 10, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think it's one of those things that you either can or you can't. I've tried playing the guiter soooo many times, like juggling I just can't get it. I think I lack that part of the brain that lets me use both hands like that  But I can still type like a baws so I'm happy  I've always believed "anyone can learn anything" but I'm not so sure anymore...



I disagree with Dave on that point: the guitar is perhaps the hardest instrument to master.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh. You know, I used to have the same problem. I wanted to play guitar...stand on the stage, get the girls...but ym fingers wouldn't listen.


But that was 20 years ago.


Today, I can listen to a song on the radio, and then play it. Most guitarist can, because there literally is a very distinct "roadmap" of what notes are good to play, and which notes aren't...once you get the legend for the map. And the legend is different for every song...which is why many bands always sound very similar through all thier songs...they are using the same legend to navigate the fretboard.


I try to point people towards this book, "Fretboard Logic", as it gives a simple, easy to understand method. IF you are really interested in palying guitar, it's a worthy investment.


I also think that once this RockSmith game comes out, it will offer a way for many more people to get into playing...it's always best, IMHO, to learn playing the songs you like.

[yt]lSx1R-kKuM4[/yt]





AlienIsGOD said:


> makes me want to go get my old Gibson SG lefty edition out again.






DO IT!


[yt]fAP-IvVXoHM[/yt]


----------



## theJesus (Jun 10, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you bought a keytar?


No . . . 

I play keyboard/synth/whatever, but I decided to try guitar too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah it seems to make sense that people who find they are naturally pretty good at the technique required to play a guitar well probably have their brains wired a certain way.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Haha whatever dude. I don't hate guitar or guitar players. Just get a smirk out of people who think they're extra awesomesauce cause they play. If that's not you, great. But...



I wouldnt say im the greatest player in the world. but over the years I have played live with quite a few local bands in my area and in front of over 1000 people in a local sports center as part of a school project. then i ended up playing guitar for my local youth group and soon ended up doing sunday services too for many years before finally leaving it due to difference in musical opinion. (I cared about my playing more then i cared about god lol) 

I dont have fast fingers. I cant shred scales like malmsteen, vai, satriani or have the technical excellence of Paul Gilbert or jeff loomis or John Petrucci.

but one thing i do have is great tone, feeling and soul to my playing.

So to me, the whole idea of 'being the best' takes on an entirely different meaning when it comes to guitar. 

as always I take my hat off to the big names (except satriani -- i really hate his playing) 

----

and yes -- i started playing guitar due to my love of music, but i was a piano player and drummer before that.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> probably have their brains wired a certain way



I can't comment on that, at all. NO idea.


But i can say, trying to get my kids into it...Can't get my youngest son to leave the drums and guitars alone, in fact, he just this second asked me to put some music on so he can play. I've spent alot of time getting him interested, though.


My oldest...couldn't be bothered to even try.

The fact that Les Paul had a large hand in making the guitar as accessible as it is, really is a huge thing. The google "tribute", to me, was awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I can't comment on that, at all. NO idea.
> 
> 
> But i can say, trying to get my kids into it...Can't get my youngest son to leave the drums and guitars alone, in fact, he just this second asked me to put some music on so he can play. I've spent alot of time getting him interested, though.
> ...



I was once dating a chick whose dad was a guitarist. Brother was a drummer and mother was a singer, and she was a bass player.

I often went around theirs to jam as the second guitarist. as me and her dad got on a lot. but yeah. its nice if you could get your kids interested to the sort of level where you literally have an in house band.

makes good for family bonding too.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 10, 2011)

I started studying Spanish 20 years ago, just on the off chance that I would one day be seated in front of a flamenco maestro and have the opportunity to say "hear mate, what's that chord?". I've spent the last 20 years in Spain. Funny things, guitars


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> makes good for family bonding too



That it does. We play ALOT of Rockband and such together...there's jsut something about making something outta nothing, with other people, that is so damn rewarding. You don't need to stand up on a stage...but what gives music it's power is sharing it with others.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Hah, that's cool. I was actually gonna say that most of the people who got into it for reasons other than the usual probably had their parents start them at a young age or were otherwise immersed in guitar and music in general.

FE is an exception, that's cool too. It should be about a passion for music, first and foremost.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah, that's cool. I was actually gonna say that most of the people who got into it for reasons other than the usual probably had their parents start them at a young age or were otherwise immersed in guitar and music in general.
> 
> FE is an exception, that's cool too. It should be about a passion for music, first and foremost.



If that's at me, no you're right, I switched from violin at about 12.

Incidentally, Wrigley, where's the dog?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Hah long gone. I should have sent you that jpg!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I also think that once this RockSmith game comes out, it will offer a way for many more people to get into playing...it's always best, IMHO, to learn playing the songs you like.



I will pay a lot of money for that game if its as good as it looks, its like guitar hero but with a real guitar so i can plug it into an amp instead of an xbox when their are people i want to impress hanging around


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't "pimping" it for no reason...looks good, has potential. I'll buy it, for sure, just because it is what it is...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I wasn't "pimping" it for no reason...looks good, has potential. I'll buy it, for sure, just because it is what it is...



so does this thing tell you how to tune your guitar cause that's one thing i can't do yet...


then again google could probably do that


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, it does. Before every song you tune up, play some simple stuff, then it's time to rock. I think if you played it each day for a month, by the ned of it, you'd be able to tune up fairly well by ear. I still use a tuner, even now, jsut as force of habit. Picku pthe guitar cold, play a bit, you need to re-tune beucase the strings have warmed, and stretched.


I'll shut up about it now...check thier facebook page for more vids. I'll definitely be picking RockSmith up, I guess I'll have to post some vids when it comes out in the fall. I am more eager for this game than BF3, even.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah, that's cool. I was actually gonna say that most of the people who got into it for reasons other than the usual probably had their parents start them at a young age or were otherwise immersed in guitar and music in general.



lol drum-wise for me it was when I first saw drums as a kid and wanted to badly play with it at a church and no-one would let me, I guess that desire I had stuck and developed overtime. I got my hands on my first kit during highschool which was around 6 years ago but then it was an acoustic so neighbours complained alot and I didn't get to play as much, it wasn't til I left high school and got a job til I was able to afford my own electric equipment and since then I can't stand not playing at least an hour each day.

When I have kids I definitely try to get them into music asap, I'd prefer them to have an open mind about music genres though.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

random said:


> I'd prefer them to have an open mind about music genres though



My kids do. Shouldn't be hard...they'll find thier own faves, of course.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> My kids do. Shouldn't be hard...they'll find thier own faves, of course.



I had a phase of listening to nothing but metal throughout high school and thought every other genre of music was rubbish created by the media to brainwash people into buying their products ...

Anyway, rocksmith looks great I've always wanted to try learning guitar what better way to do it than with a game


----------

